# Ford 8360 range command a,b,c calibration problem



## Maciej (Apr 21, 2020)

Hello,
My name i Maciej have this ford for fix and cant find the issue cant calibrate transmission its stopping on B showing the code U81 and have changed for genuine syncroniser but still no fix no reverse .. Thank you .

P.s. Cant find even in local dealer whats means code U81 any solution will be great !


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Have you had any experience trying to calibrate the transmission? Something you may want to search on the net, or in your manual.


----------



## Maciej (Apr 21, 2020)

Yes i did calibrated many times succesfuly but cant calibrate this tractor the B and showing dtc code U81


----------

